# CA Glue...Respirator Needed



## Ben Holt (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys. I have a jet dust collection system and air cleaner. Do I still need to wear a respirator when I apply CA glue. Usually I have the dust collector off but have the air cleaner on. I can't smell the CA glue. The reason I ask is because i'm a novice runner. This spring is proving to be a pain to get back in running shape. Wondered if it was because of the dust and glue. Its probably just because i'm getting old. LOL


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 25, 2016)

I use some CA glue. Sometimes with the dust collector on, sometimes not. Sometimes with the door open right next to my work bench, sometimes not. And I'm a runner. And I'm old. I'm sure the fumes and the dust aren't good for either of us, so let's try to avoid them as much as possible. Be we can't avoid getting old. My ability to run up hills declines a little bit each year, just like my eyesight, my range of motion, and my tolerance for all the other people IN MY WAY!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Getting old! 

And, speaking from experience, the older you get, the more it hurts!!

Pretty soon you just give up, and smile because you can walk across the yard without help!

Then pretty soon you graduate to motorized toys to cover the 100 yards to the mailbox.

(_I think we might have one or two of those guys hanging around here!) 

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2016)

I wear one of these while turning/sanding and while finishing with CA. It does an excellent job with both dust and CA fumes. If you're not wearing a respirator all the time, I would certainly recommend that you do. My experience has been that the filters on these last for quite a while too - current set has been on for over a year and still going strong.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2016)

That is what I use also. Just put second set of filters on yesterday.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 25, 2016)

I use a hood and the dust collector is always running but if I'm working away from the lathe a respirator is a good idea.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes--DO use some kind of filter/protection. As the CA sets (especially in moist wood or with accelerant) it does give off vapor that is very irritating, causes a cough that is hard to get rid of--_as in been there, done that_. Can't imagine that repeated bouts of irritation are good for the user.


----------



## sprucegum (May 20, 2016)

I have pretty much given up using it as finish. Partly because of the fumes but also because it is expensive and although I got the technique down pretty well I still have a screw up now and then. A quart of spar polly urethane lasts for ever on pepper mills & pot calls, probably not practical for pens though. I also have had some good results with Howard's butcher block conditioner for a low luster easy to renew finish.


----------

